# 3d model of a Boltgun.



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to be able to use Shapeways to print custom models, so I decided to start learning to use Blender about a week ago.
I've been making an Imgur gallery with progress reports, and the link has been in my Signature for a few days so some people may have seen already.

Blender Progress - Imgur


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

That looks good so far. What other stuff you got in the oven?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

That's it ^^
This is my first time doing modelling, and this is a learning project.
Thanks.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Should also look into Cinema 4D I think they have a 30 day trial on the software. Fully functioning for 30 days then you have to buy it.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I've finished the model, the newest pictures are down the bottom.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

That looks cool mate. Now the bigger question: is it properly toplogized?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> That looks cool mate. Now the bigger question: is it properly toplogized?


I don't know what that means


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Winterous said:


> I don't know what that means


Proper topology essentially means that the model has been designed so that there are no n-gons (polygons with more than four sides) and there is proper edge flow. Example:










All faces on the object are quaded up. This is a necessity for using in animation, game engines and good renderings. If you are just modeling for shits and giggles, then it is not super important. However, you should practice and use proper topology as much as possible for it is necessary for any 3d professional practice.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, uh, no I haven't done that.
In fact since it's almost entirely flat faces, I've actually been removing edges that don't help define the geometry, thinking they were unimportant.

My goal is to make models for the purpose of 3d printing, so I'm not sure if it matters for that.


----------

